# Lufthansa Technik to Restore Lockheed Super Star to Airworthy Condition



## Royzee617 (Jan 11, 2008)

Lufthansa Technik to Restore Lockheed Super Star to Airworthy Condition

Lufthansa Technik

Lufthansa Technik AG has been asked by Lufthansa's historic flight foundation Deutsche Lufthansa Berlin-Stiftung (DLBS) to restore a historic Lufthansa aircraft to airworthy condition. A Lockheed L1649A Super Star, which in 1958 became the first long-haul airliner operated by Lufthansa capable of crossing the Atlantic without refuelling, is to take to the air again in 2010 as an unforgettable contributor to Lufthansa tradition. Alongside the Ju 52, which helped to shape the early days of Lufthansa's history, the four-engine Super Star will revive the Lufthansa tradition of the post-war years.
Lufthansa Technik to Restore Lockheed Super Star to Airworthy Condition @ AMTOnline.com Top News
also
Lufthansa L1649A "Super Star"
Constellation News


----------

